# Feasibility of Using Full Synthetic Low Viscosity Oil at High Ambient Temps in Military Vehicles



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

11PFL-1135 (pending publication)

The US Army is currently assessing the feasibility and defining the requirements of a Single Common Powertrain Lubricant (SCPL).This new lubricant would consist of an all-season (arctic to desert), fuel efficient, multifunctional powertrain fluid with extended drain capabilities... After completion of testing all engines were again disassembled and underwent a complete metrology and component rating process to determine overall engine wear and deposits. Results to date have shown promising data for use of low viscosity crankcase lubricants utilized at high temperatures in US Army engines.
Feasibility of Using Full Synthetic Low Viscosity Engine Oil at High Ambient Temperatures in Military Vehicles
Date Published: 2010-10-25
Paper Number: 2010-01-2176

Extending SAE J300 to Viscosity Grades below SAE 20
Date Published: 2010-10-25
Paper Number: 2010-01-2286

:wave:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it's already being done*

don't ford and honda spec 0w-20 for their vehicles? they don't spec full synthetic either.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Some newest models call for 0w-20, which is always synth. 5w-20 has been around for over a decade now, but really seems to just now be catching on.

The thing to remember about 20 weight is that it's just a hair thinner than light 30 weight, 9cSt vs 10cSt. Lights 30s often shear into the 20 range anyway, so the reduced visc is really no big deal.

It's not really just about mpg either. Reduced visc is a good thing all the way from formulation onward. Cold cranking and warm-up flow is much improved. I'm on Edge 5w-30 now, one of the thinnest 30 weights, a whisker from a 20 weight...in an APR TSI. :thumbup:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*racing earl*

the newest racing oils are 0w-20 and porche specifies no zddp.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*mpg*



AudiJunkie said:


> Some newest models call for 0w-20, which is always synth. 5w-20 has been around for over a decade now, but really seems to just now be catching on.
> 
> The thing to remember about 20 weight is that it's just a hair thinner than light 30 weight, 9cSt vs 10cSt. Lights 30s often shear into the 20 range anyway, so the reduced visc is really no big deal.
> 
> It's not really just about mpg either. Reduced visc is a good thing all the way from formulation onward. Cold cranking and warm-up flow is much improved. I'm on Edge 5w-30 now, one of the thinnest 30 weights, a whisker from a 20 weight...in an APR TSI. :thumbup:


it takes horsepower to pump oil, it takes gas to make hp. the lighter the oil the easier it pumps. so yes it is about mpg also.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

most engines in military vehicles are diesels... kinda complicates thinking, as everyone has been discussing gasoline engines


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> most engines in military vehicles are diesels... kinda complicates thinking, as everyone has been discussing gasoline engines


not to mention the lack of direct injection...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*as arty johnson once said*

very interesting


----------

